# Areas to find Mingo



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm going fishing Saturday for the first time this year. I will be looking for Mingo areas to catch fish. I have never targeted them. What are some good areas around the edge to find them?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Mingo's*

Go get um Keith. have a good and safe trip wish I was there with you!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Keith when I get to the beach I'll PM you my favorite Mingo Ridge numbers.
Just remember you have to move around sometimes to find the footballs.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

For me, they are usually right before the drop off in around 174 feet. We'll be out there this Saturday too. If I see your boat out there, I'll stop and say hello.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

You do not have to go to the edge to find mingos. Many of the artificial reefs also hold a nice grade of mingos. I focus on reefs deeper than 100 foot. 

One of my favorite holes for large mingo is the Tenneco Platform. We actually catch them on live cigars believe it or not. 

If you just want to go over the edge for them let me know and I should have some numbers that i could send to you.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I swing by my boat before Saturday, I'll send you the numbers for some Mingo spots. They are always full of them. Along with AJs. They might be a haul from Pcola pass though.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

PM'd some starter spots. Remember to watch the bottom machine, Mingos move around a bit. Lot's of good territory out there but the commercial boats hit it pretty hard.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Show me too...heading to the edge for mingo Saturday


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM'd you my super secret AJ and Mingo hole  Good Luck.


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

Man I need some help as well. Haven't really caught anything I can eat last year and so far this year either. I fish out of the Destin pass if anyone could hook a brother up with something.....anything. Lol


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Hell I'll take some why y'all are at it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Go to Google Earth and move to the edge. Just before the edge there is a ridge that looks promising. You have to zoom in real good.

I'll start there.


----------

